# Micro crabs



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

We have recently got some freshwater micro crabs (Limnopilos naiyanetri). I had a chance to make some pictures and videos

*Video: Limnopilos naiyanetri (False spider crab) in freshwater aquarium*
*Video: Active freshwater micro crab (Limnopilos naiyanetri)*

Note that they have body that is *less is 1 cm *in size


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

wow Igor, you are FAST. Never a delay in photographing your pride


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I cant decide whats cuter, this or that tiny little teddy bear crab someone got on a frag. lol

What kind of crustaceans are we missing now? =P


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> wow Igor, you are FAST. Never a delay in photographing your pride


Sure, I had to options 
I've given almost all of them to their new owners. And I don't have any for myself


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> I cant decide whats cuter, this or that tiny little teddy bear crab someone got on a frag. lol
> 
> What kind of crustaceans are we missing now? =P


LOL, some toy-shrimps might will be popular soon 

I found that my sulawesi cardinal berried again today. She had a distinctive red color. It's not even red, it's wine red! That's a creature nobody should miss


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Great captures Igor.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

what do these guys eat? are they nocturnal?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the pics and video, those are so cool!


----------

